# Petties coming available - need your help!



## Dave Martell

I'm just about to start making 4 - 160mm petties and I'm having a hard time deciding on what combos to make so here I am asking you what you want. :wink:


I know what woods I'm going to use, I've got spalted maple & yellow/brown/blue dyed box elder burl blocks set aside already.

What I'm trying to figure out is what steels to go with (carbon O1 or stainless CPM154), if I should go wa or western, and what bolster materials to use. 

I'm thinking that maybe some of you might be interested in these knives, and if so you could claim them and then pick which combo best suits you prior to me guessing and doing what I think is best. If you help me I'll return the favor and reduce the costs by discounting each knife. See details below....



*I want to start work on these knives immediately.... No wait time folks! *:cool2:




Steel Choices

O1 - $299

CPM154 - $329




Handle Configuration Choices

Western (hidden tang only)

Wa Oval

Wa octagonal




Wood Choices

Spalted Maple

Yellow Dyed Box Elder Burl

Brown Dyed Box Elder Burl

Blue Dyed Box Elder Burl




Ferrule/Bolster Material Choices

Kingwood 

Black Buffalo + $15

Blonde Buffalo + $20

_*Note - if you have another wood type that you're thinking about please ask as I have many types of small cut off blocks and likely have what you're looking for._




Metal Spacers

- Nickel silver, copper, or G10 (in various thicknesses - mostly thin & various colors) 

- Sorry no metal/horn combos as horn always shrinks and shows sharp edges of metal spacer.





Shipping

Included in USA only 




Purchasing

Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing. 





Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's an example of an octagonal wa petty I made...









Here's an oval petty....
_*Note - metal spacers against buffalo horn, this isn't available anymore_










Here's two western handled petties...


----------



## frog13

PM Sent ......


----------



## Dave Martell

frog13 said:


> PM Sent ......




Responded!


----------



## Dave Martell

Spalted maple block is spoken for.


----------



## malexthekid

What are the grinds like on these Dave?.


----------



## Dave Martell

malexthekid said:


> What are the grinds like on these Dave?.




I do them just like I do a gyuto. Convex but two large grinds, the bevel on the bottom and flatter up near the spine, blended together.

You can sort of see the grind in this picture, the reflections....


----------



## malexthekid

Are they super thin behind the edge or a bit more robust? Debating one of these as really want a stainless petty the wife can use as well. She is hesitant going for carbon one


----------



## Dave Martell

malexthekid said:


> Are they super thin behind the edge or a bit more robust? Debating one of these as really want a stainless petty the wife can use as well. She is hesitant going for carbon one




As thin as I can make them at the edge, that's how I'd describe them. I could make it more robust if that's what's desired.


----------



## labor of love

malexthekid said:


> Are they super thin behind the edge or a bit more robust? Debating one of these as really want a stainless petty the wife can use as well. She is hesitant going for carbon one



Just do it! The stainless petty prob has enough wear resistance to be wife proof even with thin grind!


----------



## steelcity

That maple looked killer and rightfully so that it was snatched up real fast.


----------



## Chuckles

My wife uses my stainless Martell petty all the time with no issues. Edge retention is great. Go for it.


----------



## Dave Martell

I've already got the spalted maple handle cut to size and glued up with the ferrule. Likely grind the blade today.


----------



## frog13

Dave Martell said:


> I've already got the spalted maple handle cut to size and glued up with the ferrule. Likely grind the blade today.


Bang, Clap, Bang, Clap, Bang, Clap, Bang, Clap, Bang, Clap, Bang, Clap, Bang, Clap ........ that's me jumping up and down and clapping! :doublethumbsup::spin chair::bliss:


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> I've already got the spalted maple handle cut to size and glued up with the ferrule. Likely grind the blade today.





frog13 said:


> Bang, Clap, Bang, Clap, Bang, Clap, Bang, Clap, Bang, Clap, Bang, Clap, Bang, Clap ........ that's me jumping up and down and clapping! :doublethumbsup::spin chair::bliss:





Well then you'll be happy (er) to know that your knife has been ground AND the handle material has been mounted. Just a couple of days for tang sealing and I can shape the handle. :cool2:


So, who's next? vg:


----------



## ashy2classy

Wow, fantastic looking knives!

OT: I live in Harrisburg, BTW. My wife's grandmother and aunt are in your neck of the woods. Her grandmother lives on Delta road.


----------



## Dave Martell

ashy2classy said:


> OT: I live in Harrisburg, BTW. My wife's grandmother and aunt are in your neck of the woods. Her grandmother lives on Delta road.



No kidding, that's super close to us. Do you ever visit?


----------



## Dave Martell

malexthekid said:


> Debating one of these as really want a stainless petty the wife can use as well. She is hesitant going for carbon one




I think the dyed blue block would fill this role quite well. :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell

The first petty is 95% complete. I just applied the first coat of oil to the handle. 


Anyone else want one of these, I'm ready to start the next one? I personally think that the yellow is going to be the wood that pops. Every time I use this color it gets lots of nice comments, although no one seems to want to pick it pre-shaping, I guess it doesn't show well? :dontknow:


----------



## malexthekid

PM being sent dave


----------



## Dave Martell

malexthekid said:


> PM being sent dave




Responded!


----------



## Dave Martell

The blue box elder is taken.


----------



## Dave Martell

Yellow bow elder burl is spoken for. 

So what we have left is the brown dyed box elder burl, which is no slouch.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's the first petty completed, the spalted maple one.

_Click *HERE* to see more images._

View attachment 35448


----------



## valgard

that petty looks very classy Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

valgard said:


> that petty looks very classy Dave




Thanks Carlos


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Wasn't sure if i should comment here in the Petty thread or the gallery thread... anyways that spalted maple turned out really nice, not sure if it's the lighting but I like how it sort of goes from lighter to darker towards the ferrule which then is black, it flows well.


----------



## Dave Martell

aboynamedsuita said:


> Wasn't sure if i should comment here in the Petty thread or the gallery thread... anyways that spalted maple turned out really nice, not sure if it's the lighting but I like how it sort of goes from lighter to darker towards the ferrule which then is black, it flows well.




You have a good eye for the wood stuff, you know that?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Dave Martell said:


> You have a good eye for the wood stuff, you know that?



Now that's quite the compliment, thanks!


----------



## malexthekid

Looks great Dave. Has me super excited.


----------



## Dave Martell

malexthekid said:


> Looks great Dave. Has me super excited.




I'll probably be grinding on your's tomorrow.


----------



## Dave Martell

Brown Dyed Box Elder Burl still available! :groucho:


----------



## daddy yo yo

Dave Martell said:


> Here's the first petty completed, the spalted maple one.
> 
> _Click *HERE* to see more images._
> 
> View attachment 35448


that piece of wood would have been my choice too. Turned out even nicer than expected, great work, Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Manuel


----------



## ashy2classy

Tempted, especially since I'm local. Will keep an eye out to see if this is still available when funds free up.


----------



## Matus

Fantastic Dave. I can not wait to see the blue one


----------



## frog13

Dave Martell said:


> Here's the first petty completed, the spalted maple one.
> 
> _Click *HERE* to see more images._
> 
> View attachment 35448


 I check the tracking every day in the hopes that they will move up the delivery date! Saturday is the day! So excited!


----------



## Dave Martell

ashy2classy said:


> Tempted, especially since I'm local. Will keep an eye out to see if this is still available when funds free up.




:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

Matus said:


> Fantastic Dave. I can not wait to see the blue one




The customer came up with a neat idea on this, should be a nice one.


----------



## Dave Martell

frog13 said:


> I check the tracking every day in the hopes that they will move up the delivery date! Saturday is the day! So excited!


----------



## malexthekid

Thought i would bring this back here instead of hijacking your other threads :sly:

Great to hear it is ground and handle materials mounted. After seeing the first finished i can't wait to see what mine turns out like.


----------



## Dave Martell

malexthekid said:


> Thought i would bring this back here instead of hijacking your other threads :sly:
> 
> Great to hear it is ground and handle materials mounted. After seeing the first finished i can't wait to see what mine turns out like.




I'll be shaping the handle within the next couple of days so it won't be too much longer for the reveal.


----------



## malexthekid

Then its just the slow painful journey across the Pacific. Though if I am being honest the trip across the Pacific will nr quicker than the 300km from Sydney where it lands to Canberra. Haha.

Can't wait. You manage to get all four sold yet?


----------



## Dave Martell

malexthekid said:


> You manage to get all four sold yet?




I still have one more left, the brown dyed box elder. I sort of thought this would go early, shows what I know.


----------



## malexthekid

Geez come on guys.. lift your game. How can that still be here. Its an awesome piece of wood.


----------



## valgard

Someone needs to pick up that last one.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here the blue dyed box elder burl petty. The wood changed a lot in appearance from what was on the outside. A lot of the blue disappeared and the light sections turned darker with many more dark brown spots popping out. You just never know what you'll get with wood.


*CLICK Here* for more pictures.


----------



## frog13

Dave, another gorgeous piece of work!


----------



## Matus

Dave, the last one is really special.


----------



## valgard

Matus said:


> Dave, the last one is really special.



I think Dave has a fan at home Matus, you may know who :biggrin:.

Great job again Dave! This one looks very different than what I imagined when I saw the block.


----------



## malexthekid

Again amazing Dave. I am so stoked with how the handle turned out. I really think the subtle blue hints tie in with the spacers perfectly. And love the colours which turned out. If this look was an "original" option i would have been all over it.


----------



## Dave Martell

malexthekid said:


> Again amazing Dave. I am so stoked with how the handle turned out. I really think the subtle blue hints tie in with the spacers perfectly. And love the colours which turned out. If this look was an "original" option i would have been all over it.




That's great to hear Alex. Thanks for your support! 

And thanks to all the nice comments from everyone else, you guys are too kind.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's the yellow dyed box elder completed...

_Click *HERE* for more pictures


_


----------



## vlad

There will be no missing this beauty in the block. Since I selected a brighter handle material I figured I'd let Dave make the call on the ferrule and I'm glad I did. It's a great combination. If anyone out there has been on the fence on one of these, I believe Dave has some choice pieces of wood waiting and he's all warmed up. Go for it!

(Remember: Nothing says "I love you" for Mother's Day like a new knife!)


----------



## ashy2classy

Great work, Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

The brown dyed box elder burl is still available. *No wait time folks! 



*











Here's an example of the same wood used on a gyuto I made....


----------



## valgard

That brown burl is just jaw dropping when finished.


----------



## Dave Martell

I had an email just now with a question that I think I should post the answer to here as well....


First of all we need to understand that what is seen on the outside of a wood block is what will be ground away. It's a 100% guarantee that the finished product (the handle) will not be identical to the what we start off with seeing on the outside of the wood block. In most cases it's close but sometimes it can be a lot different. 

That said, and to the point of this post, the last block available here (the brown dyed box elder) I feel will likely have the coloring of the finished brown handle (shown above) but the patterning of the blue handle. This is just a guess though, please keep this in mind.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Both the blue and yellow box elder turned out really nice, as I know the brown one will too judging by the gyuto example.


----------



## Dave Martell

I can add the following options for this petty offer....


----------



## Dave Martell

Nein?


----------



## malexthekid

Geez come on guys someone needs to grab one with the ironwood burl in western.... or I will have to risk my marriage and get a second.....

My first hasn't even arrived... being located somewhere between Sydney and here and keeping me constantly checking for a shipping update


----------



## malexthekid

Come on people. You want this excitement...


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh boy, someone's got a new toy!


----------



## chiffonodd

Dave Martell said:


> I can add the following options for this petty offer....



KILLING me dude, this last one will be classy as all get out. Wish I had the scratch at present.


----------



## steelcity

Oh man, some CPM with any of those pieces is killer.


----------



## malexthekid

steelcity said:


> Oh man, some CPM with any of those pieces is killer.



It is... it especially loves killing fingers when you aren't watching...


----------



## ashy2classy

PM sent...


----------



## ashy2classy

malexthekid said:


> Come on people. You want this excitement...



Ummm...pictures??? Let's go, malex! :hungry:


----------



## Dave Martell

ashy2classy said:


> PM sent...




Looks like we got a taker for the last one. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

malexthekid said:


> It is... it especially loves killing fingers when you aren't watching...


----------



## malexthekid

Pretty much exactly how my board looked (or i felt it looked) by the time i realised i had knicked my finger tip along the edge when absently picking it up...

Was a pleasure using it. Great feel in hand. And the handle looks even more amazing in person. I really love how it came out, as does my wife. 

And probably sharpest ootb edge i have had. Gives me something to aim for now &#128512;.

And I'll try get some pics in the next week or so....


----------



## Dave Martell

malexthekid said:


> Pretty much exactly how my board looked (or i felt it looked) by the time i realised i had knicked my finger tip along the edge when absently picking it up...
> 
> Was a pleasure using it. Great feel in hand. And the handle looks even more amazing in person. I really love how it came out, as does my wife.
> 
> And probably sharpest ootb edge i have had. Gives me something to aim for now &#62976;.
> 
> And I'll try get some pics in the next week or so....




Sorry for the blood loss. 

I'm glad to hear that you like the knife though. Thanks Alex


----------



## Dave Martell

I still have the ironwood, 2 koas, and the brown box elder if anyone wants a petty made. I'm working on an amboyna petty currently, I'd love to add another and do them together.


----------



## floggindave

If i hadn't just ordered a chefs knife, I'd be in line for one of your petty knives. Absolutely beautiful. It'll have to go on the short list.


----------



## Dave Martell

floggindave said:


> If i hadn't just ordered a chefs knife, I'd be in line for one of your petty knives. Absolutely beautiful. It'll have to go on the short list.




I'll be here when you're ready.


----------



## labor of love

I could use a new petty but my funds are tied up at the moment. Dave you should just make the pettys, I have a feeling the forum will gobble them up quickly when they're available. I bet 0-1 with light presentation grade koa would sell quick(hint hint) &#128512;


----------



## Dave Martell

labor of love said:


> I could use a new petty but my funds are tied up at the moment. Dave you should just make the pettys, I have a feeling the forum will gobble them up quickly when they're available. I bet 0-1 with light presentation grade koa would sell quick(hint hint) &#62976;




Good idea.


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm happy to report that the brown dyed box elder is finally spoken for and I can't wait to shape it! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## ashy2classy

Dave Martell said:


> I'm happy to report that the brown dyed box elder is finally spoken for and I can't wait to shape it! :doublethumbsup:



Looking forward to seeing it! I'm sure it'll look fantastic and I'll regret not choosing it. :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell

I still have the light koa and ironwood if anyone is interested in a petty.


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> I still have the light koa and ironwood if anyone is interested in a petty.




Get in before the price increase!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Dave Martell said:


> Get in before the price increase!



Can someone please make this purchase!?!!


----------



## Dave Martell

daddy yo yo said:


> Can someone please make this purchase!?!!




:goodpost:


----------



## frog13

PM coming .....


----------



## Dave Martell

frog13 said:


> PM coming .....



:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

:bump:


----------



## Dave Martell

Just realized that the cut off from this handle is big enough to use on a petty. Maybe you want?


----------



## Nemo

Fantastic combination of food release, sharpness and thinness behind the edge in these. Great cutter. Absolutely slayed the chillis tonight. Good work Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

Nemo said:


> Fantastic combination of food release, sharpness and thinness behind the edge in these. Great cutter. Absolutely slayed the chillis tonight. Good work Dave.




That's so great to hear Phil, thanks!


----------



## StephenYu

Nemo said:


> Fantastic combination of food release, sharpness and thinness behind the edge in these. Great cutter. Absolutely slayed the chillis tonight. Good work Dave.



Felt the same with mine. This little knife is definitely satisfying!


----------



## Dave Martell

StephenYu said:


> Felt the same with mine. This little knife is definitely satisfying!




I've got a warm fuzzy feeling inside.


----------



## Dave Martell

So I'm all out of petty blanks in CPM154 and that'll remain this way until I can buy more steel. 

I do, however, have a few blanks remaining in O1...._and_.....I also just scored some crazy dyed box elder and maple burl blocks that might be worth considering. Lots of buffalo horn too.


----------

